# Cleanup of headstock spindle taper on Logan 1825



## Jim_Z (Oct 2, 2017)

I was setting up my Logan 1825 to try some turning between centers a few weeks ago and popped in a new MT3 dead center only to find that it was running out about .005" at the tip.  So, after taking a good look at the taper in the spindle, I noticed and could also feel some high spots from galling or embedded chips on the taper surface.  I worked on these with a small triangular deburring tool and also tried polishing the taper with some 600 grit wet dry sand paper.  After cleaning things up, the problem was still there.  What to do......

After some googling and research, I decided to look for a MT3 reamer.  I found a listing on ebay for a couple of NOS Soviet era tapered reamers from the Ukraine. The listing was for a pair MT2 and MT3 finishing reamers for $50 shipped.  So I ordered them up and received them about 2 weeks later.  They were wrapped in some type of oily rust proofing paper and shipped in a foam box.  I cleaned them up and found them to be nice and sharp.

I then set the MT3 reamer loosely in the headstock spindle taper bore and popped a good dead center in the tail stock.  I slid the tail stock over and verified that it was aligned closely at that position on the bed.  Next, I extended the tail stock quill to_ lightly_ support the tapered reamer.  I then used a 8" crescent wrench to turn the reamer a _few_ revolutions while _very_ _slightly_ extending the tail stock.  The reamer caught on a couple of spots and then turned more freely.  i removed the reamer and cleaned the taper bore.  A visual inspection showed the reamer had made contact with a large percentage of the taper.

I popped in the MT3 dead center and was rewarded with a runout of about .0003".   Good enough for me.

Best Regards

Jim Zellmer


----------



## RandyM (Oct 2, 2017)

I love happy endings. Job well done. It kind makes you feel good when a job goes as planned and is successful. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 2, 2017)

Glad it worked out for you.  I have looked for mt reamers on ebay in the past and all I ever found was Chinese stuff.  Not something that I would use on a spindle taper.  I usually just turn a point in my chuck so I know its running true.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 3, 2017)

I would have first checked the taper of the reamers with a micrometer at the large and small ends before using- you were lucky this time 
Mark S.


----------

